# conexpo



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

my son and i plan on going to conexpo next spring. i'd love to have the opportunity to meet some or all of you guys. i know it's a long ways away, but to get a group together, sometimes it takes this long. any interest? let me know.....maybe we can put together a air/hotel package that would fit everybody's budget. i've been to two, last one in 99, and REALLY want to go again.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Where would the location be ?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Must be Conn.:w00t:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

rino and Joe, 


Las Vegas

Joe, can you make the reservations now????


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.conexpoconagg.com/


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Las Vegas.....count me out then.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you afraid of vegas?


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

I will go. I have never been to one but always wanted to. It would be great to meet up with some of you guys.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> you afraid of vegas?



No money :whistling


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

come on rino, you can do wilkes-barre/vegas, 3 nites...at circus/circus, excalibur, imperial palace....for less than a grand. you don't need to gamble ....tell you're dad it's a deductible expense and that it's VERY important that you attend and gather up new information and see the new technology to help your company to be more profitable and productive!!!! don't tell him about the crazy horse II club under the interstate we'll probably go to.


----------



## HD3 (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought about going it would be great if every body went


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Hmmmm maybe i will go. People are always telling me i need to experience more culture than just northern NJ!


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

I am about 99% sure that I will go.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

come on guys, it's an awesome experience!!! we've got 11 months to put this thing together. should be easy enough to do!!! rino, joe.........i'll get you front row seats at crazy horse II. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i can just see rino's  now!!!! no, wait...that's joe's!:laughing: :laughing: nick and i'll babysit you 2


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> i can just see rino's  now!!!! no, wait...that's joe's!:laughing: :laughing: nick and i'll babysit you 2


 I'll have to make an appointment with the Dr. and see if I should get that pace maker put in before the trip.:w00t:


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I believe my buddy heads out there every other year for that. I'll have to see if he's got a company trip planned for this year. He alternates, one year Vegas Conexpo, the other year, tours to the CAT plant in Ill.


----------

